# GiGi Hadid - walking the runway for Versace Ready To Wear S/S 2017 Milan Fashion Week x49



## brian69 (25 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## 261690 (25 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Bella Hadid - walking the runway for Versace Ready To Wear S/S 2017 Milan Fashion Week x49*

ups

das ist aber gigi und nicht bella

trotzdem

besten dank fürs teilen


----------



## stuftuf (25 Sep. 2016)

ich steh auf Transparenz


----------



## ass20 (26 Sep. 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## gelion (9 Okt. 2016)

Blue is so good on her


----------

